# secondary spring rhino



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

my buddy has a 660 rhino wanting to get more low end . which spring would be best for his utv? 27inch mst.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

unsure totally. checked EPI's website and gold and purple are in the middle of the chart.

im sure that would be a good starting point. remember he'll lose speed the higher her goes up.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*spring*

is the process for changing a secondary spring the same as a brute force .mine on my bf was fairly simple.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

it will be similar,


----------

